
Ask HN: How small are your pull requests? - speg
For example, I am currently fixing bugs with some forward&#x2F;back buttons across two different parts of the system.<p>Would you group everything together?
A PR for each part of the system?
A PR for each button?
======
joeblow9999
the answer to this really depends on your deployment process.

